# Comfort Colors by Chouinard Offers 1567 80/20 Pullover Hooded Sweatshirt



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A heavyweight pullover hooded sweatshirt, style 1567, is made of preshrunk 80% ringspun cotton/20% polyester 10-ounce fabric. This blend offers better shape retention, comfort, and durability. 

Offered by Comfort Colors, this hoodie has a relaxed rib-knit bottom band and faded pigment-dyed colors to create a worn, weathered, retro look. It also has ribbed collar and cuffs, and double-needle stitched seams for added durability. The hood has a jersey lining and a matching drawcord.

This style comes in your choice of 36 colors. Unisex sizes range from small up through 4XL. Some colors include crimson, willow, chocolate, blue spruce, grass, denim, and sage. 

For more information, contact Comfort Colors by Chouinard at (802) 223-8223; E-mail: [email protected] or go to www.dyehouse.com.


----------

